# cetrotide needles



## dragonlady1380 (Nov 20, 2008)

im having problems with the needles for the cetrotide. the caps r tight to get off, cant see the tip to get rid of the air bubbles and then the plunger bit is stiff to push down.  is it possible to use a needle provided to use the menpour with as i have plenty to last till my next appointment and i find them easier to use


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

The needle supplied with cetrotide is a 27 gauge so very, very narrow and this is why is is harder to push down. I'm not sure if the prefilled syringe supplied is a standard size which fits the universal needles but I'm assuming it will be. No reason why you couldn't use the needles you are used to using with Menopur as these are still suitable for subcutaneuos injection use (albeit they may be slightly wider i.e. 25 or 23 gauge)

Maz x


----------

